# Tour de CA Stage 3 Route?



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Apparently SJ to Livermore, but I couldn't find any detailed info via google. Anyone have inside info on this? What I'm trying to figure out is if they go over Mt. Hamilton or Sierra Rd. this year so I can plan my ditch day at work (if necessary). Thanks in advance, --twc


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, I've been a bit disappointed about the ATOC email updates I've been getting. Info on the host cities, nothing on routes or other things I'd be more interested in.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I believe I heard that the official route will be announced Feb. 8. (But now I can't find a record of that info.)

Yes, the lack of info (namely, at least a definitive date) is lame.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok, here it is. (But I don't see any maps yet.)


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

sometimerider said:


> Ok, here it is. (But I don't see any maps yet.)


Awesome, thanks! Guess I'll have to ditch work to catch Stages 2 and 3...


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/media/2012/2012AToCStage3Map.pdf

WOOHOO, they're planning on climbing to Mt. Diablo this year!


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/media/2012/2012AToCStage2Map.pdf

http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/media/2012/2012AToCStage4Map.pdf

Stage 2 SF to Santa Cruz

Stage 4 Sonora to Clovis

Obviously if you need other routes, just change the stage # on the address. Have fun planning your work ditch days!


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

suasponte2/75 said:


> http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/media/2012/2012AToCStage3Map.pdf
> 
> WOOHOO, they're planning on climbing to Mt. Diablo this year!


So stoked about this route, minutes away from my home off Marsh Creek, but i think im going to ride up to the junction to catch it live!


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

suasponte2/75 said:


> WOOHOO, they're planning on climbing to Mt. Diablo this year!


Just the shoulder - up South Gate, down North Gate.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

That is very interesting I have ridden all of the roads in this route, and didn't think it would be easy to stage the race there because there are many cross streets and some are narrow.
I wanted to see a bit more climbing maybe up Hamilton but I guess it would have to do.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

masornia925 said:


> So stoked about this route, minutes away from my home off Marsh Creek, but i think im going to ride up to the junction to catch it live!


I would love to see them ride through Clayton since the route is almost right past my house, but will probably try to catch them on Diablo.


----------



## Tricio (Feb 11, 2009)

Will they finally fix the potholes on Diablo Scenic now?


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Tricio said:


> Will they finally fix the potholes on Diablo Scenic now?


Not likely.

Stage 3 will be great for me as I live in Livermore. In fact, the finish is less than 1/2 mile from my house. Definitely a day off for me.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Omg, im so pumped for Diablo!!! Ill be there for sure!


----------



## matreid (Jul 13, 2010)

Excellent. I'll be there on Diablo and/or at the finish in Livermore.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

TimV said:


> Not likely.
> 
> Stage 3 will be great for me as I live in Livermore. In fact, the finish is less than 1/2 mile from my house. Definitely a day off for me.


They patched up Tunitas Creek Road several years ago before the race.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

robwh9 said:


> They patched up Tunitas Creek Road several years ago before the race.


Well, I suppose there is hope. I just rode Diablo on Saturday and I agree, that road is awful. As a solo rider, one can maneuver the pot holes alright. I can't imagine being in a group of 50~100 racers going over that road in addition to all the support vehicles. I guess we'll see.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

It looks like I was wrong. I rode Diablo today and Scenic Road has indeed been resurfaced. It's awesome!


----------

